# What would do to be a Great Tackle Shop if you owned one?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Generically. No store names, not focusing on any single store or business. A good way to answer the question is, What would you do to operate a Better Tackle Shop if you owned one? 

What advise would you give as good advise for a Tackle Shop to improve their business? We all fish and We all depend on some kind of Tackle Shop for some sort of equiptment, bait or tackle. 

Because of where we live I would make an effort to market to people that don't live here. Our area has a large number of people that visit but don't live within short driving distance to the water most of us fish. A tackle shop that has recent information of their local area and could use that information to reach the customer that is coming in for the week or weekend to support the customer's visit, could do well at establishing a reputation the guy that isn't from here could really take advantage of. It's a great idea to know the local people on a personel basis, but the number of people that come in from "Out of Town" is a large number of people, and if there were advantages at a certain Tackle Shop, I would think they would use it.

Bait Cards. Some men are very difficult to buy gifts for. A Bait Card, more or less a Gift Card that would be given to someone that fishes for use to buy bait (Or anything else) at my store. Think about it, how many women, kids, children or others could really go buy you some kind of fishing tackle or stuff, and actually get you what you would want or something you would prefer?

With the number of Self Standing Ice Dispensing Operations, I have been thinking I would see some shop give free ice for a minimum dollar purchase, or something of that nature. It may be to big ofa big deal, but most people on the way to the water need ice, and if someone could get 10# of free ice if they bought $50.00 or more in Bait and Tackle, it could be what brings them in. 

What are some of your ideas that would make a great Tackle Shop, or would help one that you may visit?


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

I like your idea of a bait card, but could make it something like a special as well. What I mean by this is for example for 5 doz "whatever" get 1 doz free. Or, buy $20 on the bait card and its loaded with an extra $5 worth of bait. Could only be used on bait though, imo. Could also do a variant in what its worth, im just using this as an example but say: Pay $20 for a bait card, get 10 doz shrimp worth, instead of spending $2.50 a doz, they are paying $2.00 a dozen. Just punch the card for each doz whenever they get them. This also encourages the same people to keep coming back, if they have "credit" at a store then they will return to the same one instead of somewhere else, and we all know the more they come in the more chances they have to buy something else while they are there. I think that is what is the most advantageous to the store owner is the repeat business brought on by the "credit" card.



This would encourage more up front spending for a benefit in the long term. Also would generate more profits as opposed to someone coming in and just buying $3 worth of shrimp, they instead spend $20. Would also be beneficial for those guys that have extra money after payday (around the end of the week) but then dont have spending money until the end of the next week and they may want to go fishing during the week. I got this idea from paintball, I always bought an aircard for my tank refills, was good for one extra fill after 5 paid fills, and also worked as a prepaid card as well. Made it alot easier, and only had to use a punch each time to mark when I used a portion of it. Of course I always got my tanks filled at that same place and always ended up buying other stuff as well, even if I was closer to another shop, I wanted to use my credit 1st.





My idea would be a "swap meet setup" wouldnt be hard to do only need some parking spots if no room in the store itself on a nice day. Have a preset time and then people can show up and swap, buy, sell that kind of thing. I know everyone is always upgrading and you have some people who have tons of older stuff they dont use anymore. Wouldnt cost the store anything and then you have everyone who shows up that will eventually end up inside and there is more traffic generated. Would also encourage people to talk, share ideas and get to know more people in the fishing community.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *stonedv8 (3/16/2009)*
> 
> My idea would be a "swap meet setup" wouldnt be hard to do only need some parking spots if no room in the store itself on a nice day. Have a preset time and then people can show up and swap, buy, sell that kind of thing. I know everyone is always upgrading and you have some people who have tons of older stuff they dont use anymore. Wouldnt cost the store anything and then you have everyone who shows up that will eventually end up inside and there is more traffic generated. Would also encourage people to talk, share ideas and get to know more people in the fishing community.


*That's not a bad idea. Kinda like a Saturday set aside as a "Fishing Garage Sale" Day. Cool thought. Sell your stuff in the parkinglot then replace with New Stuff in the store. *


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Great topic!

Expert service--in house if possible. Seminars. Website updated every day and more often if possible.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

This is such a great topic and please keep them replies coming. We are listening for sure and the bait card idea sounds good I'll talk to Tommy about it.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Certified Scales on hand to weigh fish and photograph. 

Years ago a buddy and I used to go through the IGFA record book and pick out the line class records that we could realistically catch and persue them. We caught several, but one thing we always had a problem with was certifing the weight on Certified Scales. You have to do the paperwork and follow the ruleswithout error to make the process go through efficiently. If a tackle shop kept the certified scales on hand and was able to help us do what we needed, we would have certainly visited them each time. 

Not to mention the times someone would want to get a weight, photo or bothof a first time catch or a personal best.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

This will not get you instant success, but:

1. Be an honest and open source of information, like about what is biting where and what is working and not working.

2. Be a source of information to those who do not know, but want to learn about fishing in general.

3. Treat the guy with a 14 foot aluminum boat and an old 10 hp Evinrude hanging out the back of an old Dodge pickup with the same respect you treat the guy with a 60 foot Hatteras.

4. Try to order any item that you do not carry in regular stock at a price competitive with the internet houses (as best you can). Don't try to push people away from what they want to what you have.

5. Stock items that move well and dump the stock that does not move EXCEPT for the slow but steady sellers that many folks will need from time to time.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Since I have visited most of the places you guys have suggested over the years, the only real advice I can give is to treat each customer as if they were the last one they would ever have. I have had some of the best experiences in the local stores followed up by some crappy ones. Same store different day. For many years I worked in the restaurant biz as a General Manager for Romano's Macaroni Grill, and over the years I learned that each business's success depends on each and every experience the customer has in your establishment. It is almost impossible to be attentive to everyones needs but greeting each person as if they were your best friend can bridge a lot of gaps. Ironically the customer is the easiest one to forget.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd have an after hours bait/tackle vending machine. 

Google it. Pretty neat idea. A takle shop backhome had one and it would be almost empty by midnight during peak season. It stocked live eels, assorted baits, rigs and lures.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i think that stores should take all the lures/tackle/whatever that isnt ever used and no one buys and discard of it and in its place stock the lures/tackle/whatever that is used/ bought most often for this area

also i wish stores would carry more lure making matiral than what is already carried, i would much rather buy stuff from a local shop than buying from mudhole/ do-it/or jannsnetcraft

another thing that blows me away is how over priceed some things are. i have seen in many cases where something at a bait and tackle store is 9 or 10 dollars and then its 6 or 7$ at walmart and the people at the bait and tackle wonder why people go to walmart instead of them. if you put your prices relistically where they should be at more people would buy from you instead of wally world which inturn keeps you in buisness

also lets keep this thread going, it is gunna be a good one!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

21 yr old smoking hot chicks wearing itty bitty bathing suits serving cold beer !!!! I can dream cant I!! lol


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

> *halo1 (5/31/2009)*21 yr old smoking hot chicks wearing itty bitty bathing suits serving cold beer !!!! I can dream cant I!! lol


x's 2!!


----------



## wajdi (Jan 26, 2009)

Great big chart showing depths, with little colored pins you can move around to indicate hot spots, with color indicating what's being caught. Big azz radio to get reports as they happen so you can update the map. Lots of fold out charts to match the one on the wall. LIVE BAIT!! Free coffee. Brochures showing how to make the different rigs, and sell the stuff to make them. Reasonable hours, like, open at 3 am.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

These are all good ideas I do like the map idea with the detail, I would come in and move the pins to where I was catching. it would bring people in I think.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This may seem very Bold. 

If the fishing tackle sales for an area were all combined into one number and then portioned out into Sales by store segments, I think a very large portion of the total tackle sales would come from Big Box Chains, such as Wal Mart, KMart, Academy, Sports Ulimited, Dicks, Bass Pro Shops and so on. I don't know the actual distribution of total tackle sales for any city, but I have to think that the majority, with the exception of Live Bait Sales goes to the Big Box Stores. 

This being said, and if so, It would bea cool idea to look at how locally owned Tackle Shops could work together to compete better against the larger, more funded,But, *<U>Far less in touch</U>* with the consumerBig Box Stores. I try not to shop at any chain store, and try my best to support local business and businesses. It would make sense to me that if the locally owned stores worked together in some areas, that they could better position themselves against the bland, non personal Chain Business that eat into themarketshare in a large way. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Garbo thispost is an example ofGarbo question! :letsdrink


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

To carry the things you cant go buy at the box stores. I would have a large selection of reels and rods to match as well as a large fly section. One that is more than just a after thought. I would carry a selection of cheap reels and rods as well as super high end reels and rods. I would spend time with anyone asking for help, buying a box of grubs or a new International it dosnt matter (Hot Spots should try this, except they where to busy helping thetourist than me the guy trying to ordertwo Stellas). I would stock a large selction of custom lures I have designed to try and get a edge over the other local shops. I would advertise via boat and car instead of radio or tv. I would put together a website that can be used to order off of. I would get a ton of sun glasses straps made and toss them onto evey fishing boat I see, they would have the company name on it. I wouldnt get caught up in selling t-shirts and hats. Offer free ice when you buy stuff. I would try and be waterfront, and if I am I would sell gas and diesel and offer a discount on store purchases when you buy fuel.The last thing is I would carry a offshore and inshore selction that are big and complete.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Number 1 in my book is service! Idon't want to feel like somebody is looking down on my b/c I don't know how to use aspecific lure or hook a specific bait.

I would help everyone as if they were dropping serious cash even if all they were buying is a pack of hooks. 

Offer a discount to regular customers or members of local fishing clubs. 

I like the idea of free ice but I would give it out for every purchase over 25 dollars instead of 50. For each 25$ they spent they would get another bag of ice. Spend over 200 and get a tshirt.

Have some sort of offer where if you bring your kid into the store you get a free cup of shimp or ice or something with a store purchase. I think this would encourage people to take their kids fishing with them.

Become involved with local fishing charity events such as a fishing clinic or family rodeo


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Great Post everyone. I have been in retail for the past 38-years and one thing I have learned in all those years is "Service" will bring customers back, regardless of price. I have many times shopped a local store because of great service even though I could buy the same product, sometimes the same brand, at a big box store. If I know someone cares about me as a customer, will treat me fairly, and be honest with me, then I'll support them. Keep the great ideas flowing...bet there are some local bait shops listening.:bowdown


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was at the beach this past weekend and I went into a tackle shop and the few things I found that would make it easier, other then map idea above(that would be AWESOME) is to prioritize based on price. I will give you an example. I have a crappy boat and can't afford high dollar stuff for the boat. While I would love to have a Penn and Shimano reels, I just can't afford them. For me, it would be a new reel and pole or the lights! So, when I go to a rod stand and I see 20 rods all ranging in price from $40-$300 and the first one I see is the $300, I just walk away. I know that that rod is out of the question so, I don't even look. But, if you have the rods set up priced highest to lowest on a wall, then I know I can walk by the $300 and go to my (CHEAP) section. 



Also, I have noticed that certain products work better than others i.e. Berkley Gulps. I know there will always be some people that prefer one over the other but, when I continuously see they are out of, let's say "new penny 4" shads" to have more spaces for that then the nuclear chickens or whatever. I can always tell what works by walking into Academy. They have 2 spaces for all of Berkleys products. It doesn't matter what it is. And they are always out of certain ones, meanwhile there are dust bunnies all over other ones. 



I also like the above mentioned cards. Almost every business has some sort of a buy "x" amount of subs or whatever and get one free. I really liked the fact the one of the tackle shops did the fathers day shrimp thing. That is awesome. If I lived closer I would have been all over it!



By the way Garbo, love this post!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Garbo (3/16/2009)*What would you do to operate a Better Tackle Shop if you owned one?




FISHING REEL MAINTENANCE - Anybody can sell a reel these days. Ebay is loaded with good buys, however you can't get service from them anywhere. And a saltwater reel needs to be serviced annually.



Make it easy and economical for folks to drop off their reels for service. Offer in advance, a flat return, via the post office when they are completed, so the folks have them ready to go for their next trip.



Also offer and encourage carbon fiber drag upgrades which can make an old reel better than a new one.



You would probably be surprised at the amount of stuff folks buy to get ready for their next trip while they are there.



This probably means you will need Sunday hours starting at least by 10:00.



...................and stock lots of jigs. Hint. Hint.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Curtis, I'd have a lengthy response to this but I'll settle by just saying that I've worked in a tackle shop for 6 years now and have seen many tactics and products, both good and bad and if I owned my own tackle shop I could do this and do that and have what I might feel like is the most complete shop in the world and still forget something and make someone unhappy.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Connection and contact information with other "Local Tackle Stores" in other areas. 

I like to fish in other locations such as the Keys and South Florida. If local tackle shops had a network and had the contact information to other independant tackle shops they could help customers get good current information before a trip to another area. Not to mention the other tackle shop could do the same for their customers. Trade Shows and other Tackle Industry Events could be the Grassroots to building this network that would be priceless in some situations considering the cost of travel, lodging and other expenses the angler may face. I have to think that the internet could make this much easier than it would have been years ago as well. Contact doesn't have to be only for far away shops, a good example would be a local shop in Venice La, having close contact with a local shop in Pensacola could prove very worth while for someone planning a trip over to Rigs off Venice. I see no reason that a great network could be formed over time that would reach all over the country and some cases out of the country.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (5/31/2009)*
> 
> another thing that blows me away is how over priceed some things are. i have seen in many cases where something at a bait and tackle store is 9 or 10 dollars and then its 6 or 7$ at walmart and the people at the bait and tackle wonder why people go to walmart instead of them. if you put your prices relistically where they should be at more people would buy from you instead of wally world which inturn keeps you in buisness
> 
> also lets keep this thread going, it is gunna be a good one!


Ben, you have to understand that walmart and academy and some of the other big stores pay a fraction of the price that the smaller local stores pay for the same merchandise. It has a lot to do with the distributors not the tackle store trying to rip you off.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

make it a requirement that your employees actually have hands on experience with the items that they will be selling or showing someone. make them go fishing at least once a month and use the equipment. also, if they are going to wear a Costa Del Mar visor "with bangs hanging out" columbia fishing shirt, kaki shorts and sperry sandals make sure they have some knowledge of fishing. oh yea, hang up your cell phone when i walk up to the counter.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

The shop that gets my business is the one who is willing to offer some info. I shore fished for some time and saw a lot of shops. One specific shop now gets all my business because EVERY time I went in there and asked a question, I was given a very detailed answer. I may have had to wait a bit till customers were cleared out, but I was politely asked "can you give me just a min to get these folks taken care of and I can do what I can to help".



THAT is what I want from my local bait and tackle shop.



For what it's worth, this shop I'm speaking of is just as over priced as any other shop on the planet, and even sometimes higher than others, but I will remain loyal to them for the reason I mentioned above.



Now if they get chicks and string bikinis to work the register, I'll just stop fishing and hang out in the store all day....so maybe that's not a good idea. :banghead


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Great Coffee and Breakfast at the Tackle store.* 

It just goes together. Picture a small addition to a Great Tackle Store being a small resturant, kinda like a little Waffle House. Open at 4:00am, and serving Breakfast. I would drive by three tackle shops to go to that one. Not only does it combine two stops for the angler, it would be a Great Place to eat breakfast even if you weren't going fishing. Getting to hear some recent reports and hear what others are planning for the trip of the day. I could also see it being a "HangOut' too.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *Rich (5/31/2009)*I'd have an after hours bait/tackle vending machine.
> 
> Google it. Pretty neat idea. A takle shop backhome had one and it would be almost empty by midnight during peak season. It stocked live eels, assorted baits, rigs and lures.


Great Idea!!! Since we are not mentioning names, a certian shop in gulf breeze has already thought of that idea and you can actually buy everything available in the store, not just limited to whats in the machine,and gives some great service. They also sell gift cards, I get one or two for each birthday and christmas. seems like they are already doing a few good ideas.

Erik


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *tmass (7/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (5/31/2009)*
> ...


Both very true comments, but to this day with all of corporate america screwing us tax paying citizens there is something simple we can do. shop at the box stores and get pricing then go to your favorite tackle shop and speak to the owner. explain that you have a price you want him to match. sometimes he can sometimes he cant. but you dont know what is going on with his business. most of the time he might would ask " if you can wait 3-4 weeks untill my next order I can qualify for more discounts if I increase the number I order". Talk to these guys and help them run a sucessfull business, they are not backed by milions of dollars like walmart and get a reel auto shipped everytime they sell one reel. they have minimum orders to meet and freight on top.sometimes they might not match it but can come closer to where you as a consumer will feel better about supporting local business and it woud be worth a few xtra dollars. 

some of you folks on here might wake up in the morning and say "hum Im going to buy me 4 new reels and boat rods today because i have black but I want to get red to match the other color on my boat". not to down talk anyone but most people plan when they are even going to drop 100 bucks on a rod, talk to these shops in advance and give them a shot, this goes for tackle too!!

disclaimer: if you do wake up in the morning and say"hum" and go spend e few grand on tackle, youor you parents haveobviously worked hard for that right and deserve too. no need to reply!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*A Section or Sections of the product display area dedicated to locally produced products, including products produced by the store personel.* 

Some of the best looking cobia jigs I have ever seen were hand made by local anglers. The bestwire leaders will never be bought in a package and made by some company, but will be hand made by an experienced angler, the same goes for Bottom Rigs. Whether it be Custom Rods or Custom Flounder lights, in some cases, most often an extremely knowledgable local angler will be able to make a better product than a factory produced product of the same discription. Have you ever looked at the Cobia Jig selection at a Bass Pro Shop? It's about the same as Wal-Mart. 

This would also be a great way to seperate a locallyowned, operated and CustomerSupportedstore from the large well funded, non-personal chain store. Not to meniton that most Chain Stores have the tendancy to Dumb down the products Manufactures produce in order to buy them at a lower cost of goods. I firmly believe that the quality of Remington Firearms has fallen to what it is today, because of Remington's efforts to satisfy Wal-Marts Price point demands. 

There is a HUGE value to the knowledge, experience and quality of the employees at 99.8% of the local tackle stores out there vs. 99.8% of the employees at most chain stores sporting goods departments. Some companies completely realize this and put their products only in the hands of the most knowledgable salespeople by only allowing a local specialized store to sell their products. At one time you could only by a Calcutta Reel in a Shimano Endorsed Store which was almost all locally owned tackle shops. Mathewsand Hoyt Archery still uses the local ProShop as the dealer of choice, instead of selling to any store or chain that will buy their products, and the last time I checked they are both pretty big deals in the Archery Manufacturing Community. 

When was the last time you seen an Ernie Cavetts Custom Rod in BPS, Dicks, Sports Unlimitedor Wal-Mart?

Which Chain Stores carry ******* or Willie Joe's Jigs?


----------



## Dial Tone (Jun 26, 2009)

Interesting discussion....I like many others have owned operated abait and tackle store and even had the bait/tackle vending machine outside for after hours.. My main supplier was American Rod and Gun with retail sales agreements with Shimano, Penn and others.Margin was 8-26%. Unless you have a huge volume or very little fixed costs you will support the business but not yourself.

I tend to agree with the maintenance suggestion. Rods Reels and anythings else you can make a dollar repairing..

Greet everyone you can at the door and escort them to their area of interest. Then let them browse. follow up


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Free Hot Coffee every morning.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *fred (5/31/2009)*
> 
> 3. Treat the guy with a 14 foot aluminum boat and an old 10 hp Evinrude hanging out the back of an old Dodge pickup with the same respect you treat the guy with a 60 foot Hatteras..


= GOOD SERVICE!

and i like the idea of having some bagels and/or bfast sandwhiches available. dont have to have a lot of space. just a coffee pot and a warmer box with pre-made items. all the store pays for is the coffee pot. whoever makes the bfast to-go sandwiches pays for the food and storage container. they pay the store a small commission. the store doesnt make any real money off this except its a draw to bring in customers. i dont know the legalities of selling pre-made fresh food products in the confines of a b/t shop, but one big problem with this is space. no tackle shop in the area seems to have any free space. but the plus side to this is it doesnt take much space at all and wouldnt "cost" the tackle shop anything appreciable.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

When we opened we actually planned on having coffee,hot dogs,microwave breakfast sandwiches,Zaxby's chicken fingers packaged to take fishing, and a number of other things. Once Santa Rosa County got there hands on us they basically made it unreasonable with rulesand costs for us to be able to make it happen. We actually still have thehot dog machine sitting in the back!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Make the best effort to keep up with and offer all the Manufactures Discounts and Rebates available for customers. 

There are a large amount of them that different manufacturers offer that go unknown by many people that buy products that have rebates or special offers availalbe. It would be very nice to go to a store that kept up with all the special offers on as many products as possible so me as an uninformed consumer could take avantage of getting a better deal that I most likely would have never known about otherwize.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Quality bait and quality service to everyone! I have been in the business for over 2o years working and owner of bait and tackle shops and I have learned that the top 2 things bait and service are tops.You carry tackle for the needs of your main customer base and the ability to have a few catalog items in stock and avail for orders.On orders make a schedule for orders and stay with it never lie to keep a customer happy.Live bait always have the best quality and never scrimp to save a buck learn proper care!



Bait and tackle cards work I had a company print mine out for 3 bucks each and I could have a customer pre fill to any amount they wanted.I charged $3 for the card for any pre fill less than $20 and nothing for over that amount.



Tackle you have to make money and if we could buy it for what walmart paid we would make tons of money but that will never happen so you need to charge what ever your marks needs to be to make a profit.Carry a few brands that walmart carries but also have in stock some of the local based tackle ie local manufacturers.You will notice that a good customer will find your service and quality bait more important than an extra dollar or two in cost.



I put on seminars for kids and adults from casting to rigging!Give honest information never lie about a product,lure or a hot spot to catch fish.Become aware of the needs and wants of every customer that comes through your door and treat each one the same,you depend on them!



Dont try to make a better mouse trap just improve on it!Never down a lure maker or other shops or their owners you never know it may just be his or her brother or dad and that just is bad business.Find the right hours and days for your business and keep them dont change just because you think it should be changed.Your customer base will depend on your service and if they find they cannot rely on yours they will go somewhere else.Bring in new things with a special that shows appreciation for the product and the customers that will purchase these items.Always remember you need to make a profit your shop will do no one any good if the doors have to close because it cant make it in the business world.



When I had to close up my last shop because of health problems I had a very emotional time.Many loyal customers came in to tell me that they enjoyed having a shop like mine ran with integrity.



Retired owner of Rion's Tackle Box and Rion's Tackle Box Too!!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

My idea is not really my idea. It's more like Garbo's with more explanation. 



Since Gulp is the example that has been used alot I'll keep using it. All the small local tackle stores sell Gulp. Lets say Lizzys, Outcast, GBBT, and Hots Spots all sell 200 packs of Gulp per month. They have to make a small order and so they can't save money by buying in bulk. Now if those four tackle stores or even more all ordered Gulp at the same time they could buy one big order of 800 packs and probably save quite a bit over the long run. Sure, they would be helping each other out, but by lowering the prices at all the local shops that brings more business away from Wal-Mart and then it just boils down to who has the best free coffee.There's alot to be said for having an independent business, but you can't compete with the big chains unless you're willing to work with other businesses. 



The best way to compete with the big chains though is to have customer service. It's sad to say, but sometimes I can have a more enjoyable conversation with the guy at Wal-Mart than I can with a guy at a local store. Just because you have Costas and work at a tackle store doesn't place you in an elite group. It's hard to say no when a person offers you a custom jig when he has chatted with you about the best places, the best bait, and the football game. Customer service = money.


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

How about location Guys ever tried to pull your boat into some of theseplaces on the way to the ramp I mean cmon Why couldnt some one build a place close to a boat ramp with a big parking lot not across the street or in the center of town somewhere I know of one localy in pcola but I use 17th ramp so its kinda out of the way just a thought.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

I am for sure a good majority have no idea the tiers to qualify for bulk order discounts.When you say buy bulk that alone does not qualify for great discounts in price wholesale is wholesale and jobber pricing is just that.When I odered hooks whether it be from EC,TT or any others I could save a few dollars.Now my shops were not big places so my hook order from say EC would be around $2500 with discounts and promotions I could save maybe another 5%.



My shops I carried more low end to medium item tackle than high end products which was a great benefit in competition with larger private shops and chain stores.



Someone mentioned bulk buying with other shops I did this and it sure does work,but only when all purchase together.This lasted a few short orders until others started out not complying with their fair shares of orders.



My first Berkley(not overall Pure Fishing) order would be around $4000+ and again no super discounts so could I price things cheaper no.All shops have their marks and as said "margin" they have to make to keep their door s open with a profit to make a living.The benefit to a good business can be a few prices and give aways with specials on live bait too but never at the cost of managing your businesses profits.Most of the time live bait is the profit for your shop and tackle is the benefit!



Always look to better customer relations whether it be with service,bait,tackle or just great information these things will make a better bait shop.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Serve a Free Breakfast, the fishermen could come and get the fresh bait, a bite to eat and then hit the water.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

how about a test tank/pool to see if you like the action of a particular lure .



and if you're also selling kayaks a test pool would be great for that too .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *BananaTom (12/12/2009)*Serve a Free Breakfast, the fishermen could come and get the fresh bait, a bite to eat and then hit the water.


Free sausage biscuit and a dozen shrimp.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Have the best hardened/quality baits in town, and carry a variety of bait to suit what's in season. Really, this is what keeps me coming back to a specific place.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Pricing is obvious, locals will never compete with chains. I buy local.

Food is always a draw. Everybody hasta eat.

Discount bait or ice. Of course that would be great.

Wide open location. Bonus!



I only want ONE DAMN thing...



Stop packing eight miles of line on a reel that only holds (or is designed to hold) 200 yards of said line. It's not the .45 I save or you make. It's the damn time I spend getting the excess off my reel so I don't throw a birds nest on every cast. Every second I am standing there waiting to say "stop, that's enough line," is every second I am not browsing your merchandise. Now I agree we should all be treated the same. But when I drop 3-4 worn penn spools on your counter, I think it's obvious I don't want line spilling over the lip of the spool. And to cover the last obvious question, I have 9 reels I use often and a bad memory, no way I can remember how much I like on each one.



Whew, been wanting to get that off my chest. That being said, I like all the tackle shops in my area (Breeze, Pcola).


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

what about sellin beer of the barge ? or raffle for free bait to a boat one time that season


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

High quality bait is tops on my list. I hate to buy live shrimp and throw half of them away because they are tiny. 

Second is friendliness. It is great to feel that the guys at the bait shop are your friends and will try to help you.

Third is great service. For example, it obviously is easier to sell a new reel than to repair an old one, but customers like their old reels (or maybe can't afford a new one). 

Fourth is knowledge. I asked a guy in a bait shop for a sheepshead hook recommendation on Saturday, and that hook was deadly. He knew his stuff.

Last is price. I don't go to a bait shop for the cheapest price. I want the best "value" which to me is all of the above. Bait shops primarily areselling services. I don't expect the lowest price. Try getting Wal-Mart to tell you where to catch a flounder!

No giveaways. Everything that is given awaymeans that something else has to be marked up. Free ice might be nice for some people, but I never buy ice. Ditto free doughnuts, etc. One man's freebie is another man's higher price. I like the "local discount" idea, but I don't want to have to ask for it each time. Good customers should not have to ask for things that are being given away to others who are more vocal.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would like to see a Bait and Tackle store that has gas pumps (no ethanol) and a ice machine in one area. Thyat way it is one stop for all of my needs. If I had a store I would also have a rod wrapping area with demonstrations and classes for all types of rod builders based upon the experience level. Best way to increase sales is to have more people use those types of projects. You could even work out a deal with some of the rod builders in the area that do the demo that you will conisgn their products for them if they teach.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the frequent flyer bait card and the map idea!! But the food would definetly be awesome. When im headed to the the water the fewer stops the better. Even if the shop would stop by mcdonalds and pick up (20-50)$1 sausage bisquits every morning and charge $1.50etc I would pay not to have another stop. They did this everyday and the mcdees manager would surely give them a discount.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bar stools not at, but near the cash register so you can sit and visit a spell ("tell lies" for you non-fishermen) during the lulls...

Jim


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*B$t*

how about one that actually had people in it who know how to fish working at it not just one guy who orders the stuff but everyone that work in the store..Also would be nice if they didnt just regionalize the fishery sell products for fishing not just snapper hooks snapper sinkers and if your lucky grouper sinkers


----------

